# Awaiting appointment at ERI - what to expect at 1st appointment?



## lily1980 (Feb 2, 2012)

Hi Ladies, I'm hoping you will be able to share some of your experience with me and DH.  Our GP confirmed today we were getting referred to the fertility clinic at the ERI and whilst we feel relieved that things are moving forward, we also feel scared that we are at the start of a potentially difficult journey.

My GP has run day 21 tests and the good news is it looks like I'm ovulating and my DHs semen analysis was normal.  I got more bloods done today (days 1-5) for a full hormone profile I think. I'm now wondering how long it takes to get an appointment at the ERI - my GP seemed to think 8-12 weeks.  Does this seem a normal timescale?  Also, on the 1st appointment is that when i will get the results of my hormone profile rather than via the GP ( I never thought to ask her today even though I had a whole written list of questions  ).

I'm trying to prepare my DH for the liklihood he will need to provide another sample as I think they sometimes do more indepth tests - is that right? Will they do tests with us on the first appointment or is it more a consultation?  Also how frequently do you get appointments to move through the stages if you need to?  Sorry I know it is 100 questions buy my mind is just full of queries and not many answers at this stage.

Thank you so much for reading xxxx


----------

